

Startup School 2014 - jc123
http://www.startupschool.org

======
jc123
Just noticed application is open and didn't see it posted before. Also, wasn't
sure whether to make this TellHN.

~~~
elyrly
Posted last week when applications opened.

~~~
jc123
Thanks (I did use the searchbox here and didn't see it listed in the results.
I guess I somehow missed the post last week.)

